# Des Rätsels Lösung



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dazu die Frage:*
Why ist da ein freies Feld im unteren?

*Zur Lösung diesem Link folgen* (buffedintern)
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...44&start=40​


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2009)

Ist ganz einfach habs in 1-2 Minuten rausbekommen^^


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

jap ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (nachdem ich wie ne blöde mit meinem geodreieck am monitor rumgedoktert hab ;D)


----------



## Desdinova (20. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> jap ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geodreieck, pff. Ihr habt wohl zuviel Geld. Ich hab das mit Photoshop gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

... das hätte ich vielleicht auch machen sollen - dann hätte der kollege der eben reinkam nicht so doof geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (20. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ... das hätte ich vielleicht auch machen sollen - dann hätte der kollege der eben reinkam nicht so doof geguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hättest du ihm nur noch erzählen müssen, dass du ein paar falsch geschriebene Textpassagen in Word sauber durchstreichen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Mai 2009)

Es fehlt irgendwie die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Ich finde die Aufgabenstellung nicht gut Definiert und blick die Frage nich mal^^" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich habe überlegt und überlegt, komme aber nicht drauf

ich sitz da seit threaderöffnung mit irfanview dran und messe alles, bekomme es aber nicht raus


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich kann man das ja auch gut ohne Hilfsmittel erkennen ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Mai 2009)

Jop. Ohne Hilfsmittel in ein paar Sekunden zu erkennen.


----------



## Desdinova (20. Mai 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jop. Ohne Hilfsmittel in ein paar Sekunden zu erkennen.



Dass ihr Harvard und Oxford Typen uns Normalos immer runter machen müsst.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Dass ihr Harvard und Oxford Typen uns Normalos immer runter machen müsst.



Schande über mein Haupt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

die geben doch nur alle an.. haben alle gegoogelt oder papi gefragt =(  XD


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Ne aber das hatt ich vor Äonen in der Schule. Damals hab ichs allerdings nicht rausbekommen und da waren auch alle so fies des Rätsels Lösung nicht zu verraten. Auf dem Papier find ich die Aufgabe wesentlich schwerer. Hier am Bildschirm hab ich kurz drauf geschaut und nach grob 10 Sekunden hatt ich dann die Lösung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Angeschaut und gewusst , find ich nicht sonderlich schwer ehrlich gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (20. Mai 2009)

anfangs hab ich mich gewundert, aber jetz hab ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2009)

puh,habs nach ca. 4 min heraus gefunden...ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der da nicht drauf kommt...
aber ich möchte jetzt auch auflösen oder ist das noch zu früh?


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

Einfach genau hingucken un gut ist's.



Spoiler



flsakethidsurkhspentirdseruh Und du dachtest hier steht die Lösung gesunehtopyhetkcinkegzuqet


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2009)

Das sieht man doch sofort...

Also Leute kuckt mal etwas genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne aber das hatt ich vor Äonen in der Schule. Damals hab ichs allerdings nicht rausbekommen und da waren auch alle so fies des Rätsels Lösung nicht zu verraten. Auf dem Papier find ich die Aufgabe wesentlich schwerer. Hier am Bildschirm hab ich kurz drauf geschaut und nach grob 10 Sekunden hatt ich dann die Lösung.


sofern du das dreieck selbst gezeichnet hast, finde ich es auf dem papier aber einfacher. hier ist es etwas gemein gemacht


----------



## jolk (20. Mai 2009)

ich bin total verwirrt....habe nach 4 sekunden erkannt wieso, danach kommentare gelesen und konnte es nicht glauben, wieso alle programme oder ewig dafür brauchen... :/ entweder ist meine lösung falsch oder ich bin ein genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen auflösung pls


----------



## chopi (20. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Geodreieck, pff. Ihr habt wohl zuviel Geld. Ich hab das mit Photoshop gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rofl

Btt - Angeschaut,sich daran errinert und die Antwort sofort gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

> entweder ist meine lösung falsch oder ich bin ein genie biggrin.gif deswegen auflösung pls


Schick sie mir mal per PM - dann kann ichs dir sagen.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

wir warten noch diese Nacht mit der Lösung -  viele Arbeiten noch und kommen erst später heim und spammen dann Buffed zu^^ gebt denen auch ne chance..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wir warten noch diese Nacht mit der Lösung -  viele Arbeiten noch und kommen erst später heim und spammen dann Buffed zu^^ gebt denen auch ne chance..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich dachte grad WENN man arbeitet ist man im Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

bei mir ist das so.. da haste recht xD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und ich dachte grad WENN man arbeitet ist man im Buffed-Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


exakt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (20. Mai 2009)

Komme nicht drauf. Hab ne Studierte rangeholt, sogar Dr. isse mit 2 Fachrichtungen, die hats auch nicht gesehen. Bitte per pm, hab Feierabend..

Edit: habs doch gefunden. Also unter 5min. Gemein!


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Nunja hier unterscheiden sich schlichtweg die Geister. Es gibt 3 unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen an ein Problem und je nachdem zu welcher der 3 Gruppen man gehört ist die Chance höher oder niedriger, in kurzer Zeit (oder überhaupt) zur Lösung des Rätsels zu kommen. Das hängt davon ab wie man denkt und mit Problemen umgeht.


----------



## Gfiti (20. Mai 2009)

Die Lösung ist so simpel, das man sie schon garnicht mehr als "echte Lösung" akzeptieren kann. :S

Weil sie 



Spoiler



ROFL HASTE GEDACHT WA?


 sind.


----------



## Vartez (20. Mai 2009)

Kannte das schon allso war das nich wirklich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (20. Mai 2009)

Ohmann^^ ich komm nich drauf xD

Kann mir die Lösung jemand per PM schicken?


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Mai 2009)

Einfach, auf den ersten Blick erkannt, da bekannt


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2009)

Komme nicht drauf, keine Chance. ^^


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

pm pls :X


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2009)

Kuckt euch es genau an!

Das ist doch echt Kinderkacke!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

Hab das "Rätsel" erst nicht richtig geblickt. Bis ich dann richtig raufgeguckt habe ... was ist daran ein Rästel? o.O


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

> was ist daran ein Rästel? o.O



Relativ simpel - wir haben zwei Figuren die aus den gleichen Teilen zusammengesetzt sind, aber scheinbar einen anderen Flächeninhalt haben. Jeder Esel kommt drauf, dass das Rätsel ist, WIESO es so scheint.

EDIT: In der Tat


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Relativ simpel - wir haben zwei Dreiecke die aus den gleichen Teilen zusammengesetzt sind, aber scheinbar einen anderen Flächeninhalt haben. Jeder Esel kommt drauf, dass das Rätsel ist, WIESO es so scheint.


anstatt dreiecke wäre der begriff figuren passender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Relativ simpel - wir haben zwei Figuren die aus den gleichen Teilen zusammengesetzt sind, aber *scheinbar* einen anderen Flächeninhalt haben. Jeder Esel kommt drauf, dass das Rätsel ist, WIESO es so scheint.


!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

lol darum gings ? 

ich meine , ich hab sofort erkannt, dass die ich sag mal Bilder an verschiedenen stellen waren , zwar gleichgroß , aber durch das verstellen gabs halt dann doch ne lücke ,ok ..

aber das als rätsel zu nennen
und ich überleg mir die ganze zeit was das wohl sein kann ,
dachte erst optische täuschung , oder an eine mathematische formal , womit es mit den kantenlängen nicht mehr hinhaut e.t.c


naja ..


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

*Will auflösen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2009)

Auflösen bitte, ich checks nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

In ner halben Stunde mach ichs wenn keiner was dagegen hat.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

So dann werd ich mal, erstmal sry für Doppelpost^^

Wer sich gedacht hat die Lösung heißt:
"Weil sie anders angeordnet sind."
...liegt leider nicht ganz richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die roten Linien sind gerade, wie man nun sieht stimmt der Flächeninhalt nicht überein. Deswegen fehlt im zweiten Bild ein Kästchen.

mfg Gfiti


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> So dann werd ich mal, erstmal sry für Doppelpost^^
> 
> Wer sich gedacht hat die Lösung heißt:
> "Weil sie anders angeordnet sind."
> ...


falsch
der flächeninhalt ist genau gleich.

edit: kann auch sein das ich deine erklärung falsch verstanden hab, vond aher geb ich meine lösung nochmal zum besten.
die zwei dreeecke in den figuren haben unterschiedliche steigungen. das größere der beiden dreiecke hat eine niedrigere steigung als das kleinere.
mit dem großen dreieck vorne un dem kleineren hinten entsteht dmit ein knick nach innen. umgekehrt ist der knick nach außen. würde man beide figuren über einander legen. würd von den ecken eine feld eingeschlossen. dieses feld ist genauso groß wie die lücke im zweiten feld. sie gleicht damit die nach außen gerichtete ecke aus.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> falsch
> der flächeninhalt ist genau gleich.


Nein, mach die Augen auf

Edit: Wenn du die das Bild anschaust siehst du das da jeweils ein kleiner Spalt/ bzw ein seeehr flaches Dreieck fehlt/zuviel ist.
Die Zeichnung ist mit Raster gemacht, also genau.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Nein, mach die Augen auf
> 
> Edit: Wenn du die das Bild anschaust siehst du das da jeweils ein kleiner Spalt/ bzw ein seeehr flaches Dreieck fehlt/zuviel ist.
> Die Zeichnung ist mit Raster gemacht, also genau.


ich denke wir meinen das selbe, aber ich hab deine antwort falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich denke wir meinen das selbe, aber ich hab deine antwort falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehm mal an du meinst den FI von den kleinen Formen und ich den vom Gesamt-Dreieck


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an du meinst den FI von den kleinen Formen und ich den vom Gesamt-Dreieck


der ist auch gleich, eben weil das zweite eine lücke hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hab das 2te Dreieck als Dreieck ohne Lücke gesehen, in dem Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (23. Mai 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jop. Ohne Hilfsmittel in ein paar Sekunden zu erkennen.


Ja sieht man eignetlich fast sofort


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

das von gfiti hatt ich auch in 2min aber dachte da ist was schwerers dran Oo
wenn die nid farbig wären wärs schwerer^^


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach habs in 1-2 Minuten rausbekommen^^



Glaub DIR kein wort!


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Glaub DIR kein wort!


Schön für dich... Keks?


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Hm - Sorry dass ich das alte Ding wieder ausgrabe, aber bin zufällig drüber gestolpert und checks noch immer nich xD

Hier grad nomma das Bild, dass ich euch mein Problem schildern kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Fakt ist: Wir haben 4 gleiche Objekte. Diese sind in beiden "Dreiecken" immer gleich, dh jedes einzelne hat für sich einen festen Flächeninhalt, der sich auch nicht verändert von "Dreieck" zu "Dreieck". Die Summe dieser Objekte _müsste_ meines Erachtens nach demnach auch immer gleich sein. 

Das erste "Dreieck" ist 13 Kästchen lang und 5 Kästchen hoch und hat somit einen Flächeninhalt von (13*5)/2 = 32,5
Das zweite "Dreieck ist auch 13 Kästchen lang und 5 Kästchen hoch, aber ein Kästchen ist _frei_, demnach hat es einen Flächeninhalt von ( (13*5)/2 ) - 1 = 31,5

Tut mir Leid ich check das nich. 
Und die Erklärung vonwegen da die rote Linie wäre ne andere Steigung is ja ma Schmarrn.
Ich denke, dass der Knackpunkt bei dem ,5 liegt. Aber wie genau hab ich noch nicht geblickt.
Das ist mir furchtbar peinlich, also bitte seid lieb zu mir und erklärt mal xD


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2009)

Na dann wollen wir es dir mal erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst dich nur auf die Dreiecke konzentrieren. Da bei diesen beiden Dreiecken das Verhältnis der beiden Seiten zueinander unterschiedlich ist kann es auch keine gerade Linie geben. Wie man an der roten Linie erkennen kann, ist die schwarze Linie mal innen und mal aussen. Die leichte Abweichung reicht aus für die Fläche eines Kästchens.

Hoffe das ist verständlich.


----------



## Natar (15. Juli 2009)

mir ist es auch zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

bääm - verstanden xD
danke Qonix =)

beim zweiten lesen hab ich dann auch die erklärung von sTereoType verstanden - ei ei ei, da hätte ich drauf kommen müssen.

trotzdem behaupte ich mal, dass 2/3tel der leute die hier gesagt haben "leicht, habs sofort gewusst" keine ahnung haben xD
ich hab wenigstens zu gestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

